# HB 650 passed! (Castle Doctrine and ammendments to other laws)



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

NRA-ILA :: North Carolina Omnibus Gun Bill Passes Before General Assembly Adjourns Tomorrow!



> With the North Carolina General Assembly set to adjourn this Friday, the state Senate acted quickly and passed House Bill 650 yesterday, before time ran out. This legislation, introduced by pro-gun state Representative Mark Hilton (R-96), is an extensive reform of North Carolina gun laws. It contains Castle Doctrine language, Fraudulent Firearms Purchase language, allows Right-to-Carry (RTC) permit holders to store firearms in their vehicles when parked on the grounds of certain state properties and courthouses, removes the restriction on owning (but not possessing) firearms by those subject to certain orders of protection, allows for the purchase of rifles and shotguns by North Carolina residents in all of the 49 other states, removes some restrictions on local governments prohibiting RTC permit holders from carrying firearms in parks under local control, as well as other improvements.


A step in the right direction.

Another of the changes is that NC now recognizes all concealed permits from out of State.



> § 14‑415.24. Reciprocity; out‑of‑state handgun permits.
> 
> (a) A valid concealed handgun permit or license issued by another state is valid in North Carolina.


----------



## Bigshot (Jun 23, 2011)

This is a great improvement in the N.C. gun laws brought about by the new Republican legislature. I was surprised to hear that Perdue signed it, but then my understanding is that any veto would have been negated with the help of a few conservative Democrat legislators anyway.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Bigshot said:


> I was surprised to hear that Perdue signed it...


Perdue got an A+ ranking from the NRA and GRNC graded her survey responses as 94/100 and gave her 3 of 4 stars overall


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

SL 2011-628 is a great improvement over the previous law. Decisions on defense become much simpler on December 1st.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Link to a blog that does a really good job of explaining the changes.

An NC Gun Blog: HB 650 - What does it do? *Updated 6-23-11*


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

bruce333 said:


> Link to a blog that does a really good job of explaining the changes.
> 
> An NC Gun Blog: HB 650 - What does it do? *Updated 6-23-11*


pretty broad castle doctrine (covers even those who are ATTEMPTING to enter) , no duty to retreat, legal relief .... looks pretty good on its face


----------

